# Camping In Canada



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The DW would like to make a loop this summer including heading north into BC and east to Banf and then south to Yellowstone, Grand Tetons and back home.

We have never camped in Canada before, looking for anyone that has or has some info on what there is to see, do, and places to camp in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BC is..... simply put - gorgeous!!!!!!!

It has been years since we hace camped there; someone will chime in. Just google camping BC and look at any of the provincial/national parks - You will not go wrong. There are also alot of breathtaking spots almost anywhere you stop.

Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

The BC Provincial Parks are just wonderful. Expect dry camping.

We did southwest BC last summer. Check out our Blog for info on that trip (see access information below in my signature).

In the past we have done eastern BC. That was great too.

I recommend the Moon Handbook on BC (new edition coming out in April). It is organized by driving routes, with lots of information on the towns and general areas; less info on campgrounds.

Ed


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Pobably Blaine, or Sumas and head east on Hwy 1.

Figured Kelowna area would be stop one. Then head to Banff and then back to the US.
But I am also tempted to stay in BC and Alberta and hit the Fraiser River area.
Don't necessarly need hook ups as I have access to a generator, but would be nice.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Pobably Blaine, or Sumas and head east on Hwy 1.
> 
> Figured Kelowna area would be stop one. Then head to Banff and then back to the US.
> But I am also tempted to stay in BC and Alberta and hit the Fraiser River area.
> Don't necessarly need hook ups as I have access to a generator, but would be nice.










Good day
This would be a route to consider.
Look it up on a good map.
From Edmonds to
Oroville Wash.
Penticton BC
Kelowna BC
Revelstoke BC
Baff Alberta
Fairmont Hot Springs BC
Kimberly BC
Porthill Idaho
Back Home
1350 miles total
Gasoline is cheaper in the USA.
Gary


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> Kelowna area would be stop one... But I am also tempted to stay in BC ... and hit the Fraiser River area.


IMHO avoid Kelowna (lots of strip malls). Absolutely you need to hit the Frasier River area.

Ed


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I just thought going through Kalowna to Banff would be shorter then taking Canada 1 all the way.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> I just thought going through Kalowna to Banff would be shorter then taking Canada 1 all the way.


My experience has been that Penticton through Kelowna (and up through Vernon as I recall) is a major slog.

If you get a chance, the area west of the TransCanada is really nice too (Cache Creek, 100 Mile House). Several different climates there, from mountains to plains.

Ed


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I read most of your BC trip blog and really enjoyed it. The only downfall is the cost of the ferry, now that we own the Outback we probably won't even use our own state ferry system.

Here is the deal... I basically have to come up with a few different trips to "propose" to the DW, she is working way too many hours to help with this. I want to hit Yellowstone and Grand Tetons, but she wants to go to BC and Alberta. We only have 2 weeks and hitting all of that doesn' t seem like the best if I want to enjoy my vacation.



LarryTheOutback said:


> I just thought going through Kalowna to Banff would be shorter then taking Canada 1 all the way.


My experience has been that Penticton through Kelowna (and up through Vernon as I recall) is a major slog.

If you get a chance, the area west of the TransCanada is really nice too (Cache Creek, 100 Mile House). Several different climates there, from mountains to plains.

Ed
[/quote]


----------



## mikeysworld (Jul 8, 2007)

Come up to Waterton National Park! Not to far from Yellowstone and it's just plain amazing. Then up to Calgary for the Stampede, the second week in July and it's only 75 minutes to Banff. Nice place to visit for a day, Way to many tourists
and dumb people.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We've travelled a lot through BC, as we live here, and as you may have read, just finished a trip south through Washington, Or, Az, Nm to Texas and back. You'll have a great trip through BC and Alberta, see some country that is quite different, and meet lots of great people on you travel, just as we did heading south. There are a few things to be aware of. Our fuel costs are about 20-25% higher in Canada (we too have insane governance!), and you will not find the majority of private RV parks to the level of the ones we found in the states, probably because they have a shorter season. Our Provincial parks are fantastic, though they rarely have full hookups. Many have power and water. And, if you are traveling in the peak season, same as in the states, expect many of them to be full. That being said, we never had a problem finding somewhere to stay.

If you are coming through Sumas, I'd suggest a route to take you east to Hope, then north up the Fraser Canyon to Cache Creek, then east through Kamloops, Salmon Arm, Revelstoke, Glacier National Park and on to Banff. Then on to Calgary and head south to the border. You'll see lots of different landscape, from the 'Mighty Fraser' to desert like conditions near Kamloops, to the glaciers, and of course Banff.

When you finish this trip, and start planning another north, consider enough time to take you up through the interior to the Alaska highway, and "North to Alaska"... but only in the summer!

Have a great trip!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

OBcanOB, how is the hwy from Hope to Cache Creek? This will be my first long trip towing anything.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> OBcanOB, how is the hwy from Hope to Cache Creek? This will be my first long trip towing anything.


We did this last year with our Outback. It's a very good road, some twists and turns but nothing major. The grades are moderate. Not a bad road for a first-time experience. Here's what we wrote in our blog...

*Our path followed the Fraser River through a glacier-carved steep canyon, with train tracks on each side and the highway clinging to the side of the treeless canyon. We wanted to take pictures, but pulling a trailer makes sudden stops to the other side of the highway a near impossibility. As the canyon walls became steeper, and the river faster, the original European explorer of the area, Simon Fraser, wrote "we had to travel where no human being should venture --- for surely we have encountered the gates of hell."

The lush forests of the Cascades changed to more like Eastern Washington, with scrub brush and dry pine. The temperature was a marked contrast to Manning Park &#8230; 85-degrees as we passed through the canyon. *

In the blog we reference a steep canyon, but I should emphasize that the road isn't very steep, just the hills on either side of the road.

Ed


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Well said LarryTheOutbacker. There are no roads you should have any concern about, all are hiways. There are a number of sight seeing pullouts that will accommodate the truck&trailer. Be sure to have the camera ready, you will see some incredible country. Hell's Gate is a great stop, and they have a parking lot that takes trailers. Time to do some 'google' to get more information. Google Fraser Canyon, Hell's Gate BC, and the towns... that will give you some pictures.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> *Our path followed the Fraser River through a glacier-carved steep canyon, *


A picture is worth a thousand words.










Ed


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great info!

Time to start trip planning 101.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

jasonrebecca,

I saw your post on another thread that you have decided not to do the Canada portion of your trip. You will love Yellowstone and the Tetons. We, on the other hand, will do the Canada/Banff portion for you. We are planning two weeks in Banff/Jasper for the beginning of July. We have our first campground reserved. We have 5 nights at Mt Kidd. Then it will be up to Jasper for a few nights and then we will start west and probably stop and visit friends in Salmon Arm then head toward home. We are really looking forward to this as neither of us have been to this area since we were kids.

Hope you have a great time on your trip.

Kelly


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Banff/Jasper are a 2 week vacation in themselves......(well more for us since it is a LONG drive)








Hmm, can't wait to get back out there......


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The DW actually realized just how much time driving we would be spending.
I want to enjoy my vacation and not spend most of the time on the road.

Look forward to hearing about your trip, enjoy!



WACOUGAR said:


> jasonrebecca,
> 
> I saw your post on another thread that you have decided not to do the Canada portion of your trip. You will love Yellowstone and the Tetons. We, on the other hand, will do the Canada/Banff portion for you. We are planning two weeks in Banff/Jasper for the beginning of July. We have our first campground reserved. We have 5 nights at Mt Kidd. Then it will be up to Jasper for a few nights and then we will start west and probably stop and visit friends in Salmon Arm then head toward home. We are really looking forward to this as neither of us have been to this area since we were kids.
> 
> ...


----------

